# What Is The Most Expensive Mistake...



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Now that I've let eveyone in on our stupid mistake.... hows about comin clean for the newbies and not quite newbies who could benefit from a collection of "Never do this" or "Oops... that wasn't the brightest thing I have ever done".

At the very least it will make me feel better!

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Does buying a Ram 1500 then trading it in 18 months later for a 3500 CTD count as a mistake?

I sure feel better now but it wasn't too bad before.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Deciding to use a particular gas station in Mississippi. This one happened to have a cover that was too low for me and I proceeded to wedge myself in. Luckily there were a few big strong men there willing to climb up on the roof and get me unstuck. Sometimes I feel like SUCH a GIRL!
















Heather

Damage: Broken vent, broken antenna, torn roof


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Expensive.....not to bad

Tripped while trying to close the awning in the dark with a storm kicking up. Fell on the side bar and bent it to the ground. new bar 50.00, trying to close awning with storm coming with bent arm XX#%&**









Made a hitch for rear bumper on my last trailer for a bike rack. Twisted the bumper almost off and came close to losing the bikes. Thank goodness one of the girls had to go potty and whenever I stop I always walk around the whole unit once. Bike rack was at 45 degrees. Fixed myself and rewelded, no cost.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Buying a 1/2 ton short wheelbased yukon, should have bought a 3/4 ton burb, hasn't cost us yet..............but it will.

Mike

On Edit;

Now that I think about it, it was a good mistake. If we had bought a 3/4 ton burb out of the gate, we would still have our coachmen trailer, not have almost been killed because of our truck being too small, bought the smaller outback and would never have become outbackers, so it was a good mistake


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm already feeling a bit better... keep em comin!!!!!









... Carolyn

P.S. For details on the cost of my mistake I'm about to post an update to my thread "Don't EVER do this".


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Not real expensive, but I pulled forward last year without removing the BAL deluxe wheel chock. It is really funny how they do not seem to have the same holding strength when you rip out the teeth. shy 
Rich


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

With our popup. We hadn't known to angle the awning. Rain storm came up. CRASH! Had to cut it down to use the door. I guess better with that than the Outback.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> Not real expensive, but I pulled forward last year without removing the BAL deluxe wheel chock. It is really funny how they do not seem to have the same holding strength when you rip out the teeth. shy
> Rich
> [snapback]120783[/snapback]​


X 2!!!

Did this twice!!!

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Coming back from San Angelo last week i decided that I did not need the OnBoard Navigation becuase the route was soooo easy and turned it off for some reason -- realized that was a mistake when i started seeing signs for WACO and realized that I had gone 40 miles after missing the turn and went in the wrong direction ..

In my defense there was road construction and a detour, etc etc ... so I just followed everyone else right past my original turn ...

anyway -- added 2 hours to my trip -- cost about 16.00 in gas -- and wife can't stop smiling....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Bull Elk said:
> 
> 
> > Not real expensive, but I pulled forward last year without removing the BAL deluxe wheel chock.Â It is really funny how they do not seem to have the same holding strength when you rip out the teeth.Â shy
> ...


X 3!!!

Can't tell you how many times I've done that one. I have two - you'd think I'd remember the one on the other side.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mistakes..there are so many of them......

1 - Installing a wire rack to a cabinet door. I checked the length but still managed to poke a hole right thru the door. Forgot about the recessed part of the door $32

2 - Pinched the 7 wire trailer lead - $25

3 - The faucet forgot about the surge tank $0 but 2hrs of clean up.

4 - Getting my picture taken at a rally with happy face undies on and having it posted - $0 but priceless

5 - Sitting around a campfire with a fellow Outbacker watching him burn his levelling blocks - Saving $5 for me









Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow Thor, I just noticed that new TV of yours!! That is sharp







. Congrats! So how long have i been blind, I mean have you had it? Have you gotten to pull with it?

Sorry, I dont mean to hijack the thread









Bill


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We left the awning out and went to the playground area of the campground. A gust of wind came through and I told DW that I needed to go back and put the awning in. When I arrived at the camper the guy in the adjacent campsite was trying to figure out how to get the awning off of the top of the outback. When everything was repaired it was about $600. I haven't left the awning unattended since.

Don


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

muliedon said:


> We left the awning out and went to the playground area of the campground.Â A gust of wind came through and I told DW that I needed to go back and put the awning in.Â When I arrived at the camper the guy in the adjacent campsite was trying to figure out how to get the awning off of the top of the outback.Â When everything was repaired it was about $600.Â I haven't left the awning unattended since.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120880[/snapback]​


Ditto. We were out on Memorial Weekend. On Saturday I left the awning out and was unaware the wind picked up quite a bit. We slept so well that we never heard it. When I woke I noticed there was less light coming through the awning side windows than on the port side. I feared the worst as I knew the wind knocked the awning down. After I "fought" my way through the awning blocked door to get outside I knew what happened. It ended up not being as bad as I thought. No lags pulled out but the left side support sort of collapsed becasue a pin had sheared from the top hinge. We got it rolled back up and when we got home I was able to "tweak" it back to normal. I learned my lesson.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

What was I thinking??? I spent a couple hundred dollars needlessly to be able to lift up the queen bed...to a big hole that is the pass through storage. DUH! When I looked at the 30 RLS...I thought I was seeing a space above the pass through storage.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I had just got finished installing a new vynil floor in the bathroom then drove the trailer home to pack for a trip but a can of pvc primer spilled on it It kinda looked like barney the dinosaur took a leak on it. Need less to say you cant clean purple primer off the floor & it now has another new floor.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Leaving the vent in the bathroom open during the night and a big storm blow through
had about 1" of water on the bathroom floor

Or towing the TT on a road I have travel all the time right behind our house
And forgetting that the road makes a hard right turn and gets as small as the TT is wide
But made it with and inch on either side







Never Again

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Sorry about the water - I guess like son like father





















I am surprised you never re-posted that pic.









Bill - Thanks, check under towing "the fever bug" for details.

Thor


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

On the third time out I did not slide the side arms of the awning all the way down so when I released the awning (not yet use to the force) it broke both aliminum sides at the top. Fortunately the local RV place was able to fix for $90. I thought it was going to be several hundred with the labor.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Back in the days we had a slide in truck camper after a weekend trip he returned 
home and I back in the backyard jacked up the camper and pulled the truck forward.
little the my surprise I didn't rise it high enought. shy 
There she sat 4 or 5 days till the new jacks came in.
New jacks $200 
Surprised Neighbor priceless


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Preparing to depart a campground and having put everything away and sewer cap back on, I was double checking and accidently pulled the black tank valve - that at the next stop I discovered that the black tank had not been completely empty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about taking over as Wagon-Master for the Fally Rally...Yikes!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My biggest mistake (to date) has been buying the extended warranty policy for our Outback!









I have always hated them. Have never bought one in the past. Always encouraged people to 'Run away' from them as fast as they can. Know they are nothing but pure margin for the dealer.

And still...

I talked myself into one on the Outback before the salesman even brought the subject up.

Bad self! Bad!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My biggest mistake so far is not thinking out the lock for the cargo door on the Roo. Of course, I have had it less than 2 months.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

biga said:


> My biggest mistake so far is not thinking out the lock for the cargo door on the Roo.Â Of course, I have had it less than 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biga,

I wish I could get my dh to post here. We almost bought that camper and new with the Havana interior. He had the security thing all figured out. He knew just how he was going to secure it...he was going to copy a cross bar design from a buddies hunting cabin in Tn. He won't post here or even read...says he does not want to be sucked into the cult!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

My biggest mistake was not changing my order to the 28RSDS when we first ordered the 21RS.

Of course we were going to tow the 21 with the Explorer.......Until we cam eot our senses.........By then it was too late and the mistake cost me about $2K.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

"He won't post here or even read...says he does not want to be sucked into the cult!"









We will save his kool-aid until he is ready!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Only had the Roo for a month, only two outing; The worse to date (keep in ind the Destroyer) is the night I got the TT home. A friend of the DW (mine as well, don't get me wrong) did her "approval" walk thru. She had never been in a TT and thus had now idea of how certain locking mechanisms worked. A quick "yank" of the fridge door later.....

Fridge door latch $17 + shipping

Life time of giving her a hard time Priceless

Dave


----------

